# Tesla leapfrogs driverless cars



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Forget the driverless car, Tesla will introduce the carless driver! Elon Musk acknowledges existence of the project.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958081082020319240


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

By the way, can anyone analyze that photo and tell us if the driver's suit is Alcantara or some other other premium fabric?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

BluestarE3 said:


> By the way, can anyone analyze that photo and tell us if the driver's suit is Alcantara or some other other premium fabric?


I won't buy it because no HUD.

Edit: also, poor visibility. See how the driver has to squint?


----------

